# German doctor wanting to move to Australia



## Leeannsakura (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello,
I am a doctor of German nationality wanting to move to Australia. I am currentley on my 2nd year to specialisation in Gynaecology and obstetrics department. I would really appreciate it if someone can give some info on this topic regarding the process etc... Thank you in advance for any input.

Best Regards
Lee ann


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

process is 

english test >> Skill assessment >> EOI >> Invitation >> Visa Application >> Documents uploading including PCC & Medicals >> Visa Grant

your skills shall be assessed by relevant assessment body, i think yours shall be Medical Board of Australia​(MBA), O&G have to apply under job code 253913.

it is in SOL(skilled occupation list) and you can very well apply under 189 subclass, you need to have 60 points in your EOI to receive invitation from DIBP. 


someone from your field can guide on documents to be prepared to get skills assessed by MBA


----------



## Leeannsakura (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you for your quick reply.Can u please direct me to any websites with these info?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

189 visa - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


use Google for 

IELTS , PTE ------ English test

Skill assessment ---- Medical Board of Australia


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry to spoil the party but the process is not so easy as it sounds.

to be eligible to apply for visa (189 or otherwise) , you need a skills assessment which itself is a herculean task. 

usually the Skills Assessment process goes like this 

1. PSV (Primary Skills Verification)
2. IELTS (minimum 7 in each group)- Academic 
3. send all the docs and registrations to AMC (Australian Medical Council)
4. Once they approve, apply to the specialist medical college (Obs in your case)
5. The real struggle begins here. Attend an interview with the college. They will judge you Partial or fully comparable.
6. Once your comparability is done, you need to do clinical rotations Internship (Upskilling )for 12-24 months. Positions are hard to come by for IMDs. (International Medical Graduates).
7. If you manage to do this, the final exam/interview will give you medical registration/Fellowship.

this process completes your skills Assessment, You are now eligible for visa 

if somehow you can manage PR beforehand, things will become a little easy.

a quick search tells me that Germany is not one of the countries for medical comparability. so you need to do all the above steps.

Hope this helps.

Regards,


----------



## Leeannsakura (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you for the detailed reply. I thought the same as i have read somewhere its not as easy as it sounds now as the government have invested a lot for medical system within Australia so the number of Australian Doctors are high(Not sure how correct this info is).I am applying for a PR which is taken care by a lawyer in Australia. But reading all these comments on the internet i don't see any reason to move from Germany right now except the weather 

Is it as difficult as this for a specialist and consultant ? and how come a lot of junior Doctors from Uk are moving to Australia? Do they go through the same procedure or its Different?

Thank you


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Leeannsakura said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply. I thought the same as i have read somewhere its not as easy as it sounds now as the government have invested a lot for medical system within Australia so the number of Australian Doctors are high(Not sure how correct this info is).I am applying for a PR which is taken care by a lawyer in Australia. But reading all these comments on the internet i don't see any reason to move from Germany right now except the weather
> 
> Is it as difficult as this for a specialist and consultant ? and how come a lot of junior Doctors from Uk are moving to Australia? Do they go through the same procedure or its Different?
> 
> Thank you


I agree that it is no use trying to move from Germany to Australia as a physician. Firstly, Australia only recognized UK, Canada & somewhat US training as comparable as they are all English speaking countries. Secondly, foreign physician will need to work in rural or shortage areas for 10 years before being able to work in private practice. You can read more about the moratorium here: https://gpra.org.au/understanding-the-moratorium/

The reason some UK doctor can move to Australia is because Australia recognized their training so fewer hoops to jump over, it is still hard and expensive to migrate as a physician to any where in the world though. If you like a better weather, you can go to Spain or Italy, where EU regulations make sure that your qualifications are automatically recognized.


----------

